# losing power - 2001 nissan altima



## Account deactivated (Apr 3, 2014)

hello everyone
if anybody has some insight on could be the problem id be more than happy to listen to them 

couple of things i noticed a few weeks ago (still happening)

1) My altima would loose power when im driving. I can feel it jerk back a little everytime i let go on the gas every now and then. but at one time while driving to work i had my foot pressed ALL THE WAY DOWN on the gas pedal and was only doing about 45mph..? this was because i kept feeling the car slowing down and had to keep up with the speed limit.

2) That problem also gives out a smell (burning-type smell) that comes off the front side of engine (driver side) after every drive.

3) At one time my car would not move at all (starts ok but remains stationary) until the next day.
to solve this i tried:
I turned it off, 
turned it back on, 
put it on drive
hit the gas
FRONT wheels wont rotate !
I only hear spinning motion/sound within just the INSIDE of the front wheels (bad wheel bearing maybe?) but car didnt move till the next day... costed me a parking ticket (

I apologize if i gave out a long description but i tried to be as accurate on the problems as possible.
If anyone has any idea on whats the issue could be im all ears,
thank you


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It seems that all three problems may be a transmission issue. First make sure the ATF level is at the full mark on the dip stick; check it with the transmission fully warmed up and engine idling. Upon looking at the dip stick, the ATF should have a reddish color; if it's brown and has a burnt smell, then there are internal problems with the transmission.


----------



## Account deactivated (Apr 3, 2014)

thanks a bunch, i was hoping it wouldnt be the transmission but i have a feeling it maybe as well, considering no engine light came on during those scenarios. Somebody at an auto shop told me before i should do a transmission flush after 150,000 miles (Im currently at 164,000) but ive ehard problems about doing a flush instead of a transmission drain... 
I dont know, i may try and see if the tranny is fixable at a decent price...if not im going to drive it till it dies i guess.


----------

